# Generic Laser Printer Drivers



## jdpeterman (Apr 7, 2008)

Just bought a new computer with Windows 7 (64 bit) and my old laser printer, Konica Minolta Pagepro 1250w, does not have a driver that works in that OS. Does anybody know if there are generic laser printer drivers that would work on that machine, or possibly work, that I could download.

Thanks,

JD


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

Konica Minolta released a "Universal" driver for their brand of printers in late 2010, and it's compatible with Windows 7 (I guess the launch of Win7 was their main reason for supplying such a driver, and especially as most of their printers are relatively expensive, which must have caused protests from Konica owners who discovered their printer had no Windows 7 support).

Being a universal driver, by it's very nature it may not support all the features that a device-specific driver does, but it will allow you to continue using your printer for basic printing functions, thereby delaying the need to buy a replacement.

Get it here: Universal Printer Driver from Konica Minolta Business Solutions.


----------



## jdpeterman (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks. I had seen that mentioned after a Google search, and tried one, but was unsure which of the two PS or PCL version to try. I'll have to go through each and see if one works. I've been going through the generic drivers in the Windows Update driver screen one by one, too.


----------



## jdpeterman (Apr 7, 2008)

I've now been told by the computer manufacturer that there are no 64 bit drivers that work with that 1250w, and support at Konica Minolta said there were none for the printer and that they didn't know if the Universal Driver would work. It hasn't thus far. I still have to work through some of the Windows update generics, although that may not work.

Does anybody know if there are outside firms or people who write drivers for printers such as these or if there is a website that has something like that?

Thanks,

JD


----------

